# Shooting HK USP 40 with lead rounds



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Have any of you HK owners encountered any of the warnings or restrictions similar to Glock that warn against shooting lead nosed rounds? Can anyone tell me what is the reason for Glock's warnings that lead nosed round could void your warranty?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

This was mentioned to me on another thread...



> remember that with polygonal rifling, you are not supposed to shoot lead rounds thru it as it causes too much pressure because the lead bullets form too good of a seal.


Also, HK customer service made a similar comment during a phone conversation.


----------



## H&K-nut (Jan 21, 2007)

I shoot lead through the .40 all the time. I chase it with jacketed rounds to "clean it" prior to leaving the range. 
Check the data on the ammo.... the ballistic data tells you the maximum pressure generated by the round.... as it travels down the barrel the pressure drops.... +P ammo which is jacketed has the highest pressures...and the H&K's are rated for +P... so how is shooting a low pressure round going to "hurt" the barrel?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

The lead builds up and over a lot of lead buller use, will build up so that it could basically become a smooth bore. There goes your accuracy. The pressure in the bbl and the pressure in the chamber are two different things. +P is higher pressure upon ignotion in the chamber and not neccessarily in the bbl, although that will have slightly more pressure than standard cartridges. 
As for lead, why not shoot what is reccommended? Why skimp on cheap lead ammo when you didn't skimp and buy a cheap pistol? 

Also, not all USP's have the polygonal rifling. Early ones had standrd rifling and can safely use lead. Still...why bother?


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

All I have ever shot is Cast lead through My HK other then a few JHP's for fun. I have a range in my back yard so I reload and shoot a-lot and Cast lead is the only way to afford it. I have never had a problem but I do clean my guns everytime I shoot. and mine does have the Poly rifleings


----------



## hoveyh (Feb 4, 2007)

This topic comes up a zillion times .... check the other forums like HKPRO, search this one ..... A ton of lead bullets go thru HK's annually. 

I too have done lead and moly coated lead without any high pressures or leading in two different HK's. I also clean mine after every session/match. HH


----------

